
Nokia 6 launch is perfect fly way, Nokia should thanks to Android - mondgott
http://opensourceprojects.org/revival-of-nokia-nokia-6-launch-is-perfect-fly-way-nokia-should-thanks-android/
======
Zekio
Don't see why Nokia should thank Android, when it is Nokia / HMD Global making
an awesome product that could run any OS and still be a great device

